# Ajudinha em barometro...



## under (22 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

Boas!
Atao é o seguinte:eu moro em coimbra e adquiri um relogio com altimetro e barometro,( suunto core) entao fui ao aerodromo calibra-lo em altitude.179 metros é o que diz na placa do aerodromo de coimbra ( http://www.aeroclubedecoimbra.com/ )
e nesse mesmo aerodromo existe a estaçao meteorologica de coimbra que reporta para o IM  ( http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/ ) se puserem o rato por cima de coimbra vai aparecer "coimbra aerodromo". acontece que quando calibro a altitude,o barometro vai para valores exagerados,por exemplo: ontem as 9 da noite a estaçao reportou 1022 hpa e ao calibrar o relogio para esse valor a altitude desce para 118 metros E se calibrar a altitude correcta do aerodromo e da estaçao ( 179 metros ),o valor do barometro sobe para 1030 hpa 
Eu ando em foruns internacionais e o pessoal diz que a estaçao deve estar a reportar mal os dados porque e passo a transcrever:
sea level pressure at weather station vs. altitude at weather station = correct readings!
A minha duvida é: porque é que existe uma diferença de 8 hpa?existem tabelas de pressao atmosferica que relaciona a pressao atmosferica ao nivel do mar com a altitude mas neste caso nao corresponde a tabela.Ou seja,segundo a tabela,a uma altitude de 179 metros a pressao seria de 1030 e nao 1022 como a estaçao reportou...
obrigado desde ja.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Imensa gente queixa-se do mesmo, ignora a altitude e ajusta a pressão pela estação de coimbra, fechando os olhos à altitude.


----------



## under (22 Ago 2009 às 19:59)

Vince disse:


> Imensa gente queixa-se do mesmo, ignora a altitude e ajusta a pressão pela estação de coimbra, fechando os olhos à altitude.



A serio?Ha muitas queixas?Mas havera alguma razao para tal facto?
Obrigado por teres respondido.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> Imensa gente queixa-se do mesmo, ignora a altitude e ajusta a pressão pela estação de coimbra, fechando os olhos à altitude.


Pois mas eu acho q ñ é assim q se resolve a questao  visto q estamos a falar d tabelas regulamentadas. Algo ñ estará bem.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2009 às 17:07)

Calcular a pressão atmosférica com base só e apenas na altitude é muito reductor e como foi agora constatado o erro é grande.

Basta reparar na fórmula para calcula a pressão ao nível do mar e imediatamente verificamos que há outros factores como a diferença da temperatura entre a altitude a que estás e a temperatura teórica se estivesses ao nível do mar. Ora como é sabido a taxa de variação da temperatura com a altitude varia muito com a humidade, ou seja, com a quantidade de água presente na atmosfera no momento da medição


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

Problemas para calibrar a pressão configurando a altitude nas estações sempre foram correntes aqui no fórum, até há aqui um tópico para isso (Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão), ainda há poucas semanas um utilizador do fórum da Caparica disse que misteriosamente um ano depois a estação dele já começou a ter alguma lógica relativamente a isso. Sempre houve queixas e incompreensão com o facto de que as coisas por vezes não baterem certo, e eu não faço ideia do porquê, mas julgo que é um misto de falta de precisão dos barometros que nuns casos será melhor noutras pior, e com a própria fórmula que é uma fórmula apenas de aproximação pois a pressão não varia de forma linear com a altitude, depende de outros parâmetros como a humidade e temperatura, sendo que não são apenas os do local mas da vertical da atmosfera.

O que eu disse é que para quem tenha estações, acaba por ser irrelevante esses erros, desde que o barómetro estabilize e esteja correctamente configurado por uma estação oficial próxima e passe a dar depois valores coerentes, não vale a pena perder muito tempo com isso.

Mas compreendo que uma coisa é uma estação fixa permanente, outra coisa é um relógio, onde supostamente interessa aos seus proprietários poderem ter disponíveis a leitura da altitude, de contrário a funcionalidade seria irrelevante. Mas se tem ou não precisão para isto, não faço ideia, das estações já vimos que muitas delas não batem certo.


Mas vamos ao início novamente, como o desvio é grande, talvez haja aqui outra confusão e não um erro. A pressão que a estação de Coimbra do aeródromo indica é a pressão ajustada ao nível do mar, e não a pressão real naquela altitude, que não é divulgada pelo IM.  Ou seja, os 1022hpa de anteontem correspondem à pressão dos 0 metros naquele local e não aos 179 metros do aeródromo. É preciso também ter cuidado com as variações da pressão ao longo do dia, pois o IM só divulga a mesma umas 2 horas depois. Por exemplo hoje ela nessa local tem oscilado entre os 1014 e 1017 mais coisa menos coisa.

Fica a dúvida se o relógio uma vez ajustada a altitude está a mostrar a pressão real naquela altitude ou está a mostrar a pressão ajustada para o nível do mar.


----------



## under (23 Ago 2009 às 18:20)

Vince disse:


> Problemas para calibrar a pressão configurando a altitude nas estações sempre foram correntes aqui no fórum, até há aqui um tópico para isso (Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão), ainda há poucas semanas um utilizador do fórum da Caparica disse que misteriosamente um ano depois a estação dele já começou a ter alguma lógica relativamente a isso. Sempre houve queixas e incompreensão com o facto de que as coisas por vezes não baterem certo, e eu não faço ideia do porquê, mas julgo que é um misto de falta de precisão dos barometros que nuns casos será melhor noutras pior, e com a própria fórmula que é uma fórmula apenas de aproximação pois a pressão não varia de forma linear com a altitude, depende de outros parâmetros como a humidade e temperatura, sendo que não são apenas os do local mas da vertical da atmosfera.
> 
> O que eu disse é que para quem tenha estações, acaba por ser irrelevante esses erros, desde que o barómetro estabilize e esteja correctamente configurado por uma estação oficial próxima e passe a dar depois valores coerentes, não vale a pena perder muito tempo com isso.
> 
> ...



O relogio mantem o valor que lhe introduzirmos pq faz "lock" ao barometro,ou seja,quer eu me desloque para cima ou para baixo ele mantem o mesmo valor barometrico.Só se eu me deslocar varios metros muito rapidamente (de carro,elevador etc) é que ele passa para o modo altimetro.Tenho varios relogios com barometro e este é de longe o melhor pq tem esta funçao.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Vince disse:


> Fica a dúvida se o relógio uma vez ajustada a altitude está a mostrar a pressão real naquela altitude ou está a mostrar a pressão ajustada para o nível do mar.


O relogio mostra aquilo q quisermos, basta calibrá-lo d acordo com o aerodromo neste caso.


----------

